# Sterling Tobacco Free Samples!



## stoked

Hey,

I just got two 3oz samples free in the mail from:

Tobaccos, pipe tobacco, tobacco blends

e-mail them (Jack) and you will get a sample of your choice and probably a sample of their Bargain Blend as well.

I got the Double Eagle and it's a nice chunky plug cut burley. I heard that 1776 Tavern is good and Chairman. Browse around and pick out a blend and then send in your e-mail.

You guys in the US will likely get your sample in 3 days - mine took a week (Canada).

Enjoy.


----------



## KINGLISH

Thanks for the 411.


----------



## DSturg369

Thanks Jamie! .. I'll fire off a letter via snail-mail ASAP and give it a shot. Always looking for something new to try.


----------



## DSturg369

Sent a e-mail instead... Thanks again! :tu


----------



## Uelrindru

nice find!


----------



## owaindav

Sent them an email myself!


----------



## GreatBonsai

Just shot off a message of my own. Gotta stock up on tobacco before heading to Korea in May!


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Thanks!


----------



## stoked

No Problem Gents. Glad to help out my BOTLs (BsOTL). Free is good!
Also I think the quality is good enough that I think they will get some orders from this promotion.


----------



## DSturg369

Just got a reply to my request from Jack via e-mail. Being a heavy Prince Albert smoker I passed along that as my primary tobacco. His reply was that he's send a sample of the following...

1776 TAVERN (Heavy English) Created for the smoker who enjoys the rich natural flavors of quality tobaccos blended without flavorings. We combine the purest quality Turkish Mahala, Yenidje broad cut, Samsoun, Cavalla, Dubek, Red Virginia, Burley, and of course Latakia.

Ummmm, Huh? I mean, I like some blends with Latakia now and again but it's not my preference. I guess the polite and grateful thing to do is to accept it and let it go. Free is free and I'm happy o get whatever comes along. Who knows... I may even like it a lot... We'll see.

The reason I'm posting this is that you may suggest a blend that sounds better suited for you... Just an FYI.


----------



## stoked

They had a chart on one of the pages that listed popular brands and their equivalent. The one for CH,PA, etc was their Double Eagle brand so that's what I requested - I didn't ask for advice on my selection. You could e-mail him back and change it, but I heard from some other guys that Tavern was good - sorta like Penzance. He'll probably send along some Bargain too, which is pretty good.


----------



## DSturg369

Oh, I'm happy to get whatever it is I get... A free sample is just what it is... Free. I'll be happy with whatever it is. I only posted as to make any others aware that they might want to do as you did and suggest a particular blend is all.


----------



## owaindav

Jack just replied and said he's sending me some Double Eagle blend. Can't wait! Free is for me!


----------



## paracite

Cool, just e-mailed them, can't hurt to get free tobacco! Plus, if I like them, their shipping rates are lower than other baccy sites out there. I requested their Captain Black White blends.


----------



## Jojah17

New pipe smoker here- just wanted to say thanks for the post! Sent an email out yesterday and got confirmation from Jack this morning. Looking to sample some new tastes. Also, I am definitely joining the pipe trade list as soon as I get enough posts. Thanks again!


----------



## stoked

Bump.....

.... for you guys who are missing out on free tobacco. Other guys already received their samples. Get in on it.


----------



## Brinson

I sent an email...and am waiting patiently by the door.


----------



## DSturg369

Got my samples yesterday... 2 ozs each of _1776 Tavern_ & _Bargain_. The accompanying literature says that the _Bargain_ will vary from batch to batch, so I'm assuming that it's blended from "leftovers". Well, this batch I received is fantastic. The _1776 Tavern_ is the same. Even though I'm not a heavy Latakia smoker, this stuff is dynamite. Both seem like "Heavy English" blends to me, with the _Tavern_ being extremely Latakia laden.


----------



## GlassEye

As a new pipe smoker with not much money to spare for baccy this is a great promotion. Thanks to "stoked" for this find.


----------



## Arctic Fire

I received my free sampler as well. Jack at Sterling tobacco is on the ball with this.


----------



## Uelrindru

They're certainly standing behind their product. With an offer like this I will certainly be buying some if it turns out to be good. Here's to hoping the baccy is as professional as the other stuff they included in the sample pack.


----------



## mrsmitty

Thanks for sharing this, I sent them an e-mail. Being a newbie to pipes I'll try anything.


----------



## paracite

Yeah just got my package today. Two huge bags of tobakk. 

The bargain blend, I haven't tried yet, but it sure is a bargain even if it wasn't free. $15 per pound is quite a lot. 

I picked the country club blend, because I didn't know what else, figured I try a captain black white blend (never tried it either). But it is a decent smoke, wished I tried something else, but what more can I ask. Maybe I'll even order from them some time in the future, they sure do got the stuff.


----------



## Aquinas

I got samples three days later with literature as well. I ended up getting Tavern and Sweet Briar. Havent tried yet. Jack responded to a couple questions I had and was extremely helpful. This guy is a class act. I will be putting in a courtesy order to try a few other blends to show my appreciation.


----------



## mrsmitty

Got a e-mail from Jack today said he'll be sending me some 1776 Old Dominion.


----------



## jolyrogger

thanks for this offer. I am new to the pipe world but not new to the cigar world. I don't really have experience in choose pipe tobacco so this offer is awesome thanks again.


----------



## Brinson

mrsmitty said:


> Got a e-mail from Jack today said he'll be sending me some 1776 Old Dominion.


I'm also getting this. The description sounds odd, but I've got high hopes. You'll prolly get yours first so tell me how it is.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Got my sample of Richmond and Bargain today. The Richmond is interesting. I would consider it a light english with some sort of light flavoring. It is good, I will have to try it a few more times to see if it makes it into the rotation. Thanks again for the tip! Sterling seems like a great buisness to deal with.


----------



## CaptainJeebes

free pipe tobacco! cant pass this up


----------



## owaindav

Got my samples today. Sent me the Double Eagle blend and the bargain blend. Smelled the bargain blend and was wondering if they put wintergreen smokless tobacco in it. Not good. Flavor wasn't very good either.

Double Eagle blend is better. It's almost cut in chunks. I've never seen this before. I kind of liked it. Needs to dry a bit. Flavorwise, it's not too bad. It's similar to one of the Tinderbox blends I tried. Either Anniverary or After Dinner maybe? A little bit of tongue bite. I started smoking it a little fast and the flavor wasn't very good. Not a "go to" aromatic but not bad either

I'll have to try some of their other tobaccos.


----------



## Uelrindru

owaindav said:


> Got my samples today. Sent me the Double Eagle blend and the bargain blend. Smelled the bargain blend and was wondering if they put wintergreen smokless tobacco in it. Not good. Flavor wasn't very good either.
> 
> Double Eagle blend is better. It's almost cut in chunks. I've never seen this before. I kind of liked it. Needs to dry a bit. Flavorwise, it's not too bad. It's similar to one of the Tinderbox blends I tried. Either Anniverary or After Dinner maybe? A little bit of tongue bite. I started smoking it a little fast and the flavor wasn't very good. Not a "go to" aromatic but not bad either
> 
> I'll have to try some of their other tobaccos.


I must have gotten a different blend then you, mine smelled off but tasted like a fine stoogie with a bit of coffee and bakers chocolate. I LOVED it and am gonna be real sad to see the end of that bag.


----------



## DSturg369

Just finished my 3rd bowl of the _Bargain_ blend received and I'm liking it more after each time smoked. I can't nail down the flavor exactly but whatever it is, it agrees with me.

The _1776 Tavern_ I also received; After 2 bowls now it is just a bit too heavy of an English for me as an "every day" smoke but it will be fine for when the mood for a heavy Latakia blend sets in.

Overall, I'm very impressed with the tobaccos.


----------



## Brinson

Their site makes the bargain blend out to be random based on what they have left over. People disagreeing on its taste could very well entirely different tobaccos.


----------



## DSturg369

Brinson said:


> Their site makes the bargain blend out to be random based on what they have left over. People disagreeing on its taste could very well entirely different tobaccos.


Totally agree. This would be the only Con I see on this blend. But, I guess the next batch could be as good or even better than the one I have now. :dunno: Still, I like what I currently have.


----------



## Uelrindru

I sent off an email to see if the owner knew if the batch I got was still left or would it be different and he said he would be blending another batch up but it would be the same so I'm ordering a pound of it. God I love it.


----------



## owaindav

Uelrindru said:


> I sent off an email to see if the owner knew if the batch I got was still left or would it be different and he said he would be blending another batch up but it would be the same so I'm ordering a pound of it. God I love it.


You want to make a trade for mine?


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Dale, you've made me want to try the 1776 Tavern, so I've just fired off an email. I also included your original post about it, as I think they deserve to know the love being spread about them in here. 

It's rare that we get samples sent that are actually worth smoking (for reference, see the Altadis and Hookah threads! ).


----------



## stoked

I'm glad you guys got in on this. My samples impressed me with the quality of the tobacco. The DE was nice chunky plug cut. The BB smells like hot chocolate or something to me and is nice enough that I'd buy it again if the same batch is available. I have a feeling that Jack is gonna do some good business through this promotion.


----------



## Jojah17

Got Tavern and the Bargain Blend on Friday afternoon. I must say I was very impressed with both smokes. Enjoyed them and the weather this weekend immensely. 6 Oz of tobacco will go a very long way for me seeing as how I only smoke once or twice a week. Thanks again!


----------



## Claes

thanks for the info, sent an email today!


----------



## Aquinas

One of my buddies got their Golden Eagle blend, which is a rubbed plug cut burley, carolinas, and I wanna say virginias. If you like light aromatics you should give this a try. I tried it with him and it was nice. It was very smooth and creamy tasting to me with a little sweetness and great nice aroma. I am a newbie and haven't tried a ton of different tobaccos so I would be curious to see what anyone thought of this if they tried it. To me it was a very nice smoke. Props once again to Sterling.


----------



## stoked

I think my ring gauge counter is broken.


----------



## louistogie

Thanks! I got an email already!


----------



## BrSpiritus

Shot off an e-mail and got a reply already, I'll be getting a sample of 1776 Tankard. Now all of us who have received samples need to go to tobaccoreviews.com and enter a review on what you received.

BrSpiritus


----------



## Aquinas

Thats a great idea. By the way I tried my buddies second sample which was 1776 Old Dominion. This light aromatic is an all black virginia. This was not that great to me. The room note and taste where nothing special. However I still am very impressed with the Golden Eagle.


----------



## Brinson

Aquinas said:


> Thats a great idea. By the way I tried my buddies second sample which was 1776 Old Dominion. This light aromatic is an all black virginia. This was not that great to me. The room note and taste where nothing special. However I still am very impressed with the Golden Eagle.


The description didn't sound too good. Reccomended to cigarette smokers? Eek, that just seems like a bad thing to put in the description of a pipe tobacco. I still eagerly await it to try, though. Figure it should be here any time now.


----------



## GlassEye

I just received my samples, I got the Chairman and Bargain blends. I packed a bowl of the Bargain after reading what some have said, to be smoked today or tomorrow. The 1776 Tavern sounds like something I would like to try, might have to get some.


----------



## mrsmitty

Got mine today. 1776 and the Bargain blend. Will try both tonight.


----------



## jolyrogger

Just got mine in today... 1776 Tavern and the bargain brand blend.


----------



## Captain Polska

I just emailed them today and I will let you all know what I receive. Thanks for the heads up on this. Good to see fellow BOTL's helping each other out! :tu


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

Lots of the Tavern being smoked here. I wish we would have thought this out better; we could have traded smaller samples amoungst ourselves!

GlassEye, if you'd like to trade a couple of bowls worth of Chairman for Tavern, slip me a PM.


----------



## Uelrindru

I got the bostonian one so if anyone was interested in a trade let me know, I liked it but it was a little too much vanilla and not enough latakia to ground it. It was nice and I'll have a few more bowls before rending a complete verdict but I don't think I would order it again.


----------



## Captain Polska

Hey everyone I got two sample packs in the mail today. I got the Old Dominion and the Bargain blend. Both of these have sort of a vanilla/sweet smell to them to me at least. I try them out this coming week and report back with the results.

Luke


----------



## Mr.Lordi

I got "My Buddy", which is Burley/Va with a bit of Latakia. 

Its not bad, tad on the light side, but seems good. I also got the bargin blend, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

I've been smoking a LOT of the 1776 Tavern. The first bowl I smoked, I had to put it down three times, because it was a bit overpowering. Now, I can't get enough of it. What a terrific smoke...very similar to EMP (with that 'toast' flavor) but much bolder. You've really gotta love Latakia though.

The Bargain Blend...well...I'm not entirely sure yet. I smell so many different aromatics in the bag, but the predominant one is cherry. The first bowl, I pulled out part a plug of tobacco mixed in with the rest and when it burned, I swear I tasted cinnamon and clove mixed in with the fruit. Ugh. Fortunately, my dog pulled on the end of the leash and made me drop the pipe, dumping out half its contents. It got better after that.


----------



## CTpipe

These free sample links are great. Much appreciated especially since I'm just starting my pipe tobacco journey. I've signed up for every sample I could find


----------



## Jojah17

I only smoke a couple times a week and this sample will last me a helluva long time to be honest. I got at least 2 oz of Tavern and maybe 3.5 oz of bargain blend. The tobacco is very good and I will remember this generous gift (13 bucks for 2 oz of tavern!) when I start ordering off the web regularly.


----------



## MattBrooklyn

requested the maple aromatic and recieved it on friday, only 3 or 4 days after e-mailing.

More often than not I dislike aro's but gave the maple a try anyhow. Not bad, but not especially remarkable either. The room did smell great after I had smoked a bowl, left, and come back a few hours later.

Definitely appreciate the samples though. Has anybody had anything from Sterling they've especially liked?


----------



## DSturg369

I really liked the 1776 Tavern sample I received and loved the Bargain Blend sample. I posted previously my thoughts on the tobaccos.


----------



## 8ball

I received some old dominion and some bargain blend a couple of days ago. If anyone wants to trade 3-4 bowls, let me know. Based on his coolness, I think I'll have to order from him in the future.


----------



## chu2

8ball917 said:


> I received some old dominion and some bargain blend a couple of days ago. If anyone wants to trade 3-4 bowls, let me know. Based on his coolness, I think I'll have to order from him in the future.


What did you think of the Dominion? I've got some coming my way in the mail...


----------



## CTpipe

Just got some Double Eagle and bargain blend. Looking forward to trying them out today.


----------



## louistogie

I've been smoking The 1776 Tavern, man I love this smoke!


----------



## mrsmitty

I'm loving the old dominion and the bargain blend. I will probably be making a purchase once I run out.


----------



## Steel Talon

I'm very pleased with Sterling...

I havn't tried the Tavern yet, but the Chairman of the board is very nice. The bargain blend is what it is ,I imagine it morphs regularly, the pack I got is enjoyable fruity (raisn) sweet pleaasant.

Dbl Eagle is light and airy as is Old Dominion. both have their place. and a pouch of my buddy is in que to open and smoke I have to admit I really suck at reviews 

I've got an order of Tavern, Country Store and Boston Whaler coming. I like the way Jack does business "old school" for lack of a better descriptor I see myself being a regular customer.

Tal~


----------



## paracite

The one I got wasn't that great. Sounds awesome that you guys got some awesome stuff.


----------



## Steel Talon

Paracite,
What did you get?
tal~


----------



## paracite

Country Club.


----------



## louistogie

Anyone try 1776 British Grenadier?


----------



## 8ball

chu2 said:


> What did you think of the Dominion? I've got some coming my way in the mail...


I've only had one bowl, but I like it. I was a little worried based on the description, but it's decent stuff.


----------



## Steel Talon

Had a bowel of My Buddy this evening not bad at all


----------



## donovanrichardson

I know this is a WAY old thread but I thought I would bump it as I searched for free samples to try and this thread came up in google.

I emailed Jack so I look forward to hearing back from him, free samples can't hurt anyone!


----------



## cp478

I emailed and was answered quickly. He got back to me within an hour of me emailing him. I requested to try the 1776 old dominion. It sounds great and I can't wait to try it.


----------



## donovanrichardson

cp478 said:


> I emailed and was answered quickly. He got back to me within an hour of me emailing him. I requested to try the 1776 old dominion. It sounds great and I can't wait to try it.


Yep, that's the same one he was going to hook me up with as well!

His prices are quite reasonable as well and his shipping costs are quite low compared to other sites. If all you needed was about 9 or 10 ounces you could get it for around $30 shipped depending on what you get!


----------



## shannensmall

You have to wonder, if every time one of these threads gets brought up, do the people offering the samples notice a sudden increase in requests.

I put my request for 1776 Briar Creek Natural blend. I figured you guys would be hitting him pretty hard for his OD, an well I do like me some Virginias.

He is Johny on the spot whit his email responses. Took him less than an hour to reply to me and it was 8:45PM. Now that's dedication.


----------



## donovanrichardson

shannensmall said:


> You have to wonder, if every time one of these threads gets brought up, do the people offering the samples notice a sudden increase in requests.
> 
> I put my request for 1776 Briar Creek Natural blend. I figured you guys would be hitting him pretty hard for his OD, an well I do like me some Virginias.
> 
> He is Johny on the spot whit his email responses. Took him less than an hour to reply to me and it was 8:45PM. Now that's dedication.


I bet he does get a large increase indeed! But if I'm impressed with the flavor and I am already impressed with his service, I most certainly be ordering from him again! I am really interested in his $15 lb. bag called "Best of the Rest" that's just everything blended together. I mean, a pound is a ton! I would be more than happy to give some away to some other BOTLs on here.


----------



## Natedogg

Wow, glad I saw this thread! I just shot them an email. I am excited judging by the rest of this thread.


----------



## Termite

I just told him I just started smoking a pipe and he is sending me Royal London Dock blend to try. Returned my email today!


----------



## cp478

In his email he asked me which forum I saw it on. So I guess this offer has been posted on several.


----------



## gahdzila

THANKS!!!! Free = good!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Does anybody know anywhere else that gives out free samples or some complimentary tobacco?

I've heard of that Altadis (sp?) link and have signed up for that but I hear it's quite hit and miss so we'll see what time brings to me!


----------



## Natedogg

donovanrichardson said:


> Does anybody know anywhere else that gives out free samples or some complimentary tobacco?
> 
> I've heard of that Altadis (sp?) link and have signed up for that but I hear it's quite hit and miss so we'll see what time brings to me!


I think it took me about 3 months to get my Altadis sample. Just like everyone else, I got Maple Street, which isn't bad, but I didn't ask for an aromatic.

Yay, post #30!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Natedogg said:


> I think it took me about 3 months to get my Altadis sample. Just like everyone else, I got Maple Street, which isn't bad, but I didn't ask for an aromatic.
> 
> Yay, post #30!


Yeah 3 months isn't bad at all! I'm in no hurry at all! I mean, heck, it's free! I just want to be sure that I would actually get some of it! I've heard stories of people never getting anything which is a bummer so hopefully I get a tin of Maple Street. I'm new to pipe so I would definitely love trying it out!


----------



## dmgizzo

what the heck, I took the plunge and asked for a sample. Thanks for the info.


----------



## x6ftundx

well put my email in, lets see what I get, hope it's the cherry bomb kind...


----------



## jfdiii

Thanks for the tip! I got an email reply today saying they were going to ship me some 1776 Old Dominion. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Aquinas

I would encourage everyone to put an order into Jack. He is great guy and as most of you know he is very willing to help us out and give out samples willingly. Order a few ounces of his Royal London Dock. Its his new one and he is pretty excited about it. It sounds quite tasty.


----------



## Firedawg

well he has my business for some stuff for sure! I will be getting the Bargin Blend just to jar up for everyday smoke.


----------



## tobacmon

*Just sent Jack an email reply and the link here for his viewing pleasure.*


----------



## cp478

Already got my samples today!
Very generous and very good!

He sent me the old dominion and a sample of the bargain blend.


----------



## donovanrichardson

cp478 said:


> Already got my samples today!
> Very generous and very good!
> 
> He sent me the old dominion and a sample of the bargain blend.


Awesome! I've got the OD coming and I hope he sends a sample of the Bargain Blend, I definitely want to buy some if it's good. It's dirt cheap and you get a ton of it. I'll definitely bomb some pipe smokers with it if it's good!


----------



## jfdiii

cp478 said:


> Already got my samples today!
> Very generous and very good!
> 
> He sent me the old dominion and a sample of the bargain blend.


Same here, and a 3 day turnaround; Excellent! :clap2:


----------



## Sarge

awesome, thanks for the link...

"Thank you for your email. I am sending a sample of my Sweet Briar blend. Sweet Briar has an aroma the ladies love. It is what you should smoke in public, then perhaps a natural or English when relaxing. I sincerely hope you enjoy it."


told him I've had Dunhill NightCap and PS Optimum so far that I really loved. Haven't smoked many blends but those two are sure Winners. So hopefully this will be a 3rd. Looking forward to trying it and getting better at puffing a pipe since I'm pure noob.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Here's a picture of the samples Jack sent me, great guy with great service!

Got some 1776 Old Dominion which looks great and should be enough to try quite a few bowls. He also threw in a sample of his bargain blend which I REALLY wanted to try because it is so economical and could be really tasty. Thanks Jack!


----------



## x6ftundx

yep got mine today 1776 NANTUCKET CHERRY and the bargain blend. I really love the cherry but the bowl of the bargain blend was really a bargain and not for me. 

So my question is, does someone want the bargain blend left in the bag it's really not for me? There is only one bowl out of the bag... Just shoot me a PM and I will send it off... Please U.S. people only. Sorry free is free but not internationally...


----------



## x6ftundx

Good luck on the bargain bag, mine didn't turn out as I expected uke:


----------



## gahdzila

I told him I was new to the pipe but that I love full bodied cigars, and asked him to pick me a blend to sample. He sent the 1776 Bostonian blend, and it's pretty darned good. I also got a sample of the Bargain blend but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Jivey

Email sent... Royal London sounds great!


----------



## dmgizzo

Received my sample today, Country Club along with Bargain Blend.

Will update when I try em.


----------



## donovanrichardson

Yeah I haven't tried either yet as I still have an ounce of Early Morning Pipe aromatic that I want to smoke through first but the bargain blend smelled great. I like how it's always different and you never get the same thing!


----------



## Sarge

received mine... :tu plus the Bargain Blend as well.



stuff smells really good. Just figured I'd toss it up for those who might be interested in buying this blend or checking into it. I can definitely see this one not only tasting good but filling the room w/ a pleasant aroma. 

I'm just getting into pipes so I don't smoke many bowls, still really learning and getting a feel for it. I'm really just a one cigar+ a day guy & hopefully a few bowls a week. Though that Night Cap is hard to resist nightly. But I'll try this out soon. Trying to get through my samples of pipe baccy that I have though so the ones I don't particularly care for I can bag up, box up, and Bomb Out to a fellow BOTL who might enjoy. Don't want them going to waste.  :tu 

thanks again for the Link. & if the guys @ Sterling just so happen to be browsing here, thank you again as well. Much appreciated! :tu


----------



## donovanrichardson

Hey I appreciate you posting that Steven! I was definitely considering a purchase of the Sweet Briar so I appreciate you posting that up. It looks great and I think I am going to like Virginian blends too so this might be perfect for me. Let us know how it smokes!

Yeah Jack is a great guy to give out free samples like this but his prices are great and his selection is great too, I look forward to doing future business!


----------



## shannensmall

Hmm, I still haven't gotten mine. I hate snail mail sometimes. Meteorologists are the only other profession outside of the USPS were such a high failure rate is acceptable.:banghead:


----------



## tobacmon

Got the 1776 and Bargain Blend --*Thank You Jack*----although not a bad smoke both were just ok for me. Will give er another go--The Sweet Briar looks like it might be something to hear about--awaiting your impression Sarge!


----------



## shannensmall

Finally got my sample in the mail today. He sent me the 1776 Briar Creek I requested and a sample of the bargain blend. I have to wonder if his bargain blends are broken down into VA/Eng/Aro categories. I wonder this because the bargain blend he sent me is clearly a VA. It's a very dark mix looking something close to Any Kake in color. It has a lovely VA aroma to the bag.

Smoking the 1776 Briar Creek now and it's a lil wet. I'm having to smoke it very slow or else it wants to bite my tongue off. But to keep it lit, I'm having to smoke it a lil fast. I'll try letting it dry out a lil next time. But other than that, the flavors are great. This is one damn fine smoke.


----------



## Natedogg

Here's the samples he sent. I haven't tried them, but I will soon!


----------



## reblyell

Thanks for tip y'all!

I dropped Sterling an e-mail today and within the hour Jack responded and had already sent me a sample.

If his product is 1/2 as good as his service, he is sure to get a good sized chunk of my business.


----------



## johnmoss

I had received a sample of the 1776 Tavern a while back and got his email recently about his new Royal London Dock english blend. Called Tuesday and the sample was here yesterday. Had a bowl last night and I must say this is pretty good stuff. I really like it. It will most certainly be a mainstay in my rotation of english blends.


----------



## reblyell

Havin' a couple bowls of the 1776 Bostonian sample Jack sent.
Good beginning to pipe smoking.
:clap2:


----------



## DSturg369

Bump for Jack. This stuff is amazing after a year of rest!


----------



## dirletra

Just emailed for a sample of Double Eagle! thanks for the heads up!! awesome!


----------



## canadianpiper

Yeah I recieved my two samples a few weeks ago, double eagle and the bargain blend. Not smoked any yet but the double eagle smells great so I am probably gonna try soon.


----------



## [email protected]

DSturg369 said:


> Bump for Jack. This stuff is amazing after a year of rest!


not yet tryed dont know how to get a sample?


----------



## brotherwilliam3

stoked said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just got two 3oz samples free in the mail from:
> 
> Tobaccos, pipe tobacco, tobacco blends
> 
> e-mail them (Jack) and you will get a sample of your choice and probably a sample of their Bargain Blend as well.
> 
> I got the Double Eagle and it's a nice chunky plug cut burley. I heard that 1776 Tavern is good and Chairman. Browse around and pick out a blend and then send in your e-mail.
> 
> You guys in the US will likely get your sample in 3 days - mine took a week (Canada).
> 
> Enjoy.


It was the very first post, but Here you go ipe: Welcome to puff!


----------



## Hambone1

I just received my free samples of tobacco, haven't smoked them yet. I did receive an order sheet with an array of different tobaccos I can order from them. Has anyone ordered their tobaccos? If so, where they good?


----------



## funbags

I completely forgot that I had requested the free samples and i had forgotten a pile of mail that had built up over the last 2 weeks and found a package from Sterling tobacco.I was like Cool FREE tobacco! I received the 1776 Tavern and the bargain blend.

I smoked a bowl of the tavern in my Charring cross pipe (due to it having a small bowl) and wow what a pleasant surprise! it was really good! heavy LAT bomb but damn tasty! not big on reviews but it was smokey and musty and all around what a heavy english blend should be. not one to be smoked every day but a big change of pace smoke it is.

If you like a heavy English blend full of the LAT give 1776 tavern a try. heck it was free!


----------



## designwise1

I received Millionaires Blend and Bargain this week. Sickeningly sweet-cased stinks up my baccy cellar. I probably won't smoke either of these but I may try ordering something more to my taste from them later. 
I guess it's the bargain blend that gives off a cherry cough drop-like stench. My uncle would probably like this stuff and can have it next time he visits.

added: I just opened the bargain sample and am smoking a bowl just to see... Not cherry after all. Smells like chewing tobacco and cigar leaf. Doesn't taste horrible but the room note is not good. Very light taste. May have to give Millionaire's a chance after this, glutton for punishment that I am.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I got the 1776 Tavern, as well as the Bargain. The 1776 was good, just as Funbags described two posts up.

I don't care for the smell of the Bargain, but will have to give it a try one of these nights. At less than $1 per ounce ($15 per pound), wouldn't it be something if I really liked it?

My hopes are not high for the Bargain, but I too can recommend the Tavern wholeheartedly.


----------



## gahdzila

Bumping this again.

I haven't ordered from Sterling since receiving my sample. But he put me on his email list, and has been sending me an occasional email when something is on sale.

I got an email from him today about some pipes on sale. Hmmm....I've been smoking cobs and only have one briar, a Dr Grabow, and these are actually cheaper than Dr Grabows, so I figured I'd pull the trigger. The pipes were still listed at full price on the website, though. So I emailed him, told him which pipe I wanted, along with a few ounces of tobacco, and asked him how I should go about paying. He replied within a couple of hours that he was going to mail everything, and put an invoice in the package, and to just mail him a check after I receive the package. Say WHAT?!?!? Who does that?!?!? :jaw: I'm an honest person myself, but he doesn't know that! Maybe pipe smokers in general are honest people?

Anyway....Even if I don't like the tobacco, I plan to continue sampling his blends until I find something I do like. Hats off to Jack for doing business personally the old fashioned way. His customer service has definitely made a repeat customer out of me!


----------



## quo155

Thanks for the heads up Clifford. I just sent them an email with some questions and a letter in the mail for a sample of their pipe tobacco.

To answer your question...I know of no one that will take a check, especially after the purchase. Wow! That is "old times"...my favorite part of life...back before all these credit cards! Nice score...and be sure to post pics somewhere of what you ended up with!


----------



## BrewShooter

Well, I sent a message, I've seen this email floating around and inquired about the Tavern blend. If it's a half way decent latakia blend I might just have to add a half a pound or so to the cellar.


----------



## ProbateGeek

BrewShooter said:


> Well, I sent a message, I've seen this email floating around and inquired about the Tavern blend. *If it's a half way decent latakia blend* I might just have to add a half a pound or so to the cellar.


No half way about it - it's VERY good stuff.

I, too, got the email with the tempting pipe offer - I really liked nos. 3, 11 and 12. I quickly deleted it, as I am trying real hard to avoid even a light case of PAD.

I love that Jack will invoice us and take a check. He's our kind of guy, and will someday get more of my business (when I run out of the 1776 Tavern).


----------



## BrewShooter

ProbateGeek said:


> No half way about it - it's VERY good stuff.
> 
> I, too, got the email with the tempting pipe offer - I really liked nos. 3, 11 and 12. I quickly deleted it, as I am trying real hard to avoid even a light case of PAD.
> 
> I love that Jack will invoice us and take a check. He's our kind of guy, and will someday get more of my business (when I run out of the 1776 Tavern).


Great to hear! I actually got a response from him this morning and sent him my address and told him how my tastes ran and that the Tavern blend interested me. Hmm, just what I need, another big tobacco purchase!! :mmph:


----------



## quo155

I've received several emails from Jack Peterson and a sample should be on it's way to me now. Very nice guy!!! It's nice to deal with a human...on an one-on-one basis!

Looks like he will be sending me a sample of his Country Store Georgia Peach Blend...anyone here tried it before?


----------



## BrewShooter

quo155 said:


> I've received several emails from Jack Peterson and a sample should be on it's way to me now. Very nice guy!!! It's nice to deal with a human...on an one-on-one basis!
> 
> Looks like he will be sending me a sample of his Country Store Georgia Peach Blend...anyone here tried it before?


Let us know how you like it. I was kind of interested in one of his peach aromatics.


----------



## quo155

BrewShooter said:


> Let us know how you like it. I was kind of interested in one of his peach aromatics.


Will do Jason...I tend to love aromatic baccy...so I am excited about this one as I have none that are "peach"!


----------



## gahdzila

I've been craving an aromatic lately, but peach doesn't sound all that great to me. I ordered 2 ounces of Sweet Briar to try out. I'll let you guys know how it is.


----------



## gahdzila

Got my order in today. The pipe (#1 from the email) is pretty nice. It's very lightweight, the bowl is large-ish, and my first bowl (only filled it about 1/3) smoked great. The stem is not acrylic/lucite....I'm not sure but I don't think it's vulcanite either, I think it may just be plastic (it doesn't feel as "dense" as the stem on my Dr Grabow). Forgive me, I'm still a pipe n00b. It was only $18, so I'm pleased with it regardless.

That first little bit I smoked in the new pipe was Sterling's Sweet Briar. It was pleasant, my wife *loved* the smell. But the flavor was very very mild. I'm not sorry I bought it, but I haven't found a new favorite either. I think this will be fine for those rare occasions that I smoke in the house, as it won't leave much smell behind, but I don't think I'll be reaching for it often. It did smoke very cool and dry, which is a definite plus.

I also ordered some Millionaire Blend. I needed a little something else after the small bowl of Sweet Briar, so I packed up a bowl in one of my cobs. Holy mackerel! FAN-FREAKING-TASTIC!!! There's a nice sweetness on the tongue (from the Virginias?). A rich and somewhat "toasted" flavor in the nose. Also smoked very well, cool and dry. I'm loving it, and will definitely be buying more in the future.


----------



## BrewShooter

I just received my sample of 1776 Tavern, smells great, and a sample of the Bargain Blend as well. I'm looking forward to trying the Tavern quite a bit. I have a feeling I'm going to end up ordering more, as I suspect I'm going to like it.


----------



## gahdzila

sorry for my third reply in a row....

looking again, I think the pipe stem might actually be lucite after all. It's "harder" than either my Dr Grabow vulcanite stem or my MM cob plastic stems, and seems much more similar to my Forever lucite cob stem (feels almost like biting glass) than either of the other two.


----------



## JD11

Got a confirmation email from Jack today . Says he is sending me some 1776 American Patriot . anyone got any info on this blend ?? He'll definately have me as a repeat customer even if this blend doesn't suit me. So many samples of his other blends I plan on trying..


----------



## gahdzila

American Patriot isn't listed on his website. Hmmmm. Did he tell you what kind of blend it was? Inquiring minds want to know! Be sure and reply back here after you try it!


----------



## fwhittle

I just sent an email for the sample, I'll report back on what I receive. I told him my preference is Carter Hall, there was no reccomendation for CH on the chart.


----------



## quo155

I received an envelope from Sterling today!!!

I got the free sample that I had requested, "Country Store" Georgia Peach...and it smells great! I can not wait until i get to try it tonight on the way home from work!

He also included a free sample of his "Bargain Pipe Tobacco" blend...it smells great too!

Seems like a great company...!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Thanks for the heads up Jamie, they seem like a great site. Sent them an email and will see what they say.


----------



## JD11

He didn't say what kind of blend it (American Patriot) was. I'm guessing English since thats what I put down as what I've been smoking recently.. We'll see ..


----------



## Nachman

I have heard that American Patriot is similar to Penzance, but not as good. However you can buy American Patriot. It is a ribbon, not a flake like Penzance and has a brighter flavour.


----------



## JD11

A Google search brought me to a review saying exactly that Nachman. I'm still too much of a newb to give a useful review but , I just might try after I compare it to Penzance


----------



## quo155

quo155 said:


> I received an envelope from Sterling today!!!
> 
> I got the free sample that I had requested, "Country Store" Georgia Peach...and it smells great! I can not wait until i get to try it tonight on the way home from work!
> 
> He also included a free sample of his "Bargain Pipe Tobacco" blend...it smells great too!
> 
> Seems like a great company...!
> 
> I tried the Georgia Peach over the long weekend. I have to say that the flavor was awful...reminded me of some cheap incence...BUT, I was very impressed with the burn of Sterling's tobacco and the fact that it never caused any bite...burned nice and smooth. So, in short, I am turned off of this "flavor" (but know that you may like it...I just didn't!) but turned on to his tobacco. I will try the "Bargain Blend" soon...and if I get the same great effects as I did with the peach, I will be picking out something new to try...now, what to try from him next...!?!?


----------



## ProbateGeek

quo155 said:


> I tried the Georgia Peach over the long weekend. I have to say that the flavor was awful...reminded me of some cheap incence...BUT, I was very impressed with the burn of Sterling's tobacco and the fact that it never caused any bite...burned nice and smooth. So, in short, I am turned off of this "flavor" (but know that you may like it...I just didn't!) but turned on to his tobacco. I will try the "Bargain Blend" soon...and if I get the same great effects as I did with the peach, I will be picking out something new to try...now, what to try from him next...!?!?


I'm telling ya', go for the 1776 Tavern. If you don't like it after a few bowls, I'll buy the rest off you. I just finished off my first bag, and am waiting for my penny bank to fill up so I can get some more.

Guess I'll have to dip into the Bargain Blend now - not really looking forward to that. :ss


----------



## quo155

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm telling ya', go for the 1776 Tavern. If you don't like it after a few bowls, I'll buy the rest off you. I just finished off my first bag, and am waiting for my penny bank to fill up so I can get some more.
> 
> Guess I'll have to dip into the Bargain Blend now - not really looking forward to that. :ss


Thanks Terry, I will take you up on that...however I do hoe that I will like!

I will get me some on order soon...and see what I think! I am glad that you like it!

Like I said, I can tell that they sell quality tobacco...I just wasn't crazy about this aromatic..._but, I am a long ways from giving up on them now!_


----------



## ProbateGeek

quo155 said:


> Thanks Terry, I will take you up on that...however I do hoe that I will like!


 I'm confident you will, so think my pennies are safe. For now. Let me know if ever my confidence has been misplaced, though.



quo155 said:


> I will get me some on order soon...and see what I think! I am glad that you like it!


I found it to be one of those blends where as you smoke it you keep looking at the bowl, saying to yourself: "Man, that's so good!" even though you just said that 5 minutes before. Dunno, maybe it's just me...



quo155 said:


> Like I said, I can tell that they sell quality tobacco...I just wasn't crazy about this aromatic..._but, I am a long ways from giving up on them now!_


The only aromatic I've found really enjoyable so far (I haven't had that many, yet) has been 4noggins' Three Blind Moose. Butterscotch, I know, but what's wrong with a little dessert now and again?


----------



## BrewShooter

The 1776 Tavern is a good blend. I tried it over the weekend and plan on ordering more for the cellar. I also tried the Bargain Blend and it was smokeable...


----------



## gahdzila

Sorry you didn't like the peach, Tommy. I agree with you, everything I've tried from him so far is QUALITY tobacco, burns great, smokes cool, never bites.

I've only smoked one bowl of the Millionaire blend so far, but the whole time I was smoking it, I kept doing just like Terry with the Tavern blend - every puff made me pause and say "WOW this stuff is good!"

Definitely gonna check out the Tavern blend based on the great things I've heard about it here. I'm even more intrigued about American Patriot now (thanks for the info, Nick!), wanna try that one sometime, too.


----------



## quo155

gahdzila said:


> Sorry you didn't like the peach, Tommy. I agree with you, everything I've tried from him so far is QUALITY tobacco, burns great, smokes cool, never bites.
> 
> I've only smoked one bowl of the Millionaire blend so far, but the whole time I was smoking it, I kept doing just like Terry with the Tavern blend - every puff made me pause and say "WOW this stuff is good!"
> 
> Definitely gonna check out the Tavern blend based on the great things I've heard about it here. I'm even more intrigued about American Patriot now (thanks for the info, Nick!), wanna try that one sometime, too.


Hey, it was FREE! I'm not complaining...however when it comes to "reviews", though this was not a review per say...I don't sugar coat it! But, like I said...I was really impressed with how it burned, I am impressed by his personal "customer care & service", he seems to have a good variety, and seems to be priced fair...so I will be hitting him up to purchase these others soon!

Thanks brother!


----------



## fwhittle

I received my samples today, Country Club and the Bargain Blend. Both have a great aroma, a lot of Vanilla, however I won't be able to try either of them until tomorrow night. I'll have my wife's car, so no smoking allowed, even though a little pipe smoke wouldn't hurt


----------



## Wallbright

Sweet deal! I will be emailing them tomorrow. I am thinking either Millionaire Blend or 1776 Tavern. Do you only tell him one and he sometimes sends and extra or what?


----------



## jfserama

Just sent an email. Now I eagerly wait for the arrival of the delicious smoking tobacco. I'm ready.


----------



## BrewShooter

Wallbright said:


> Sweet deal! I will be emailing them tomorrow. I am thinking either Millionaire Blend or 1776 Tavern. Do you only tell him one and he sometimes sends and extra or what?


You can let him know what type of tobacco you are normally into. I mentioned that I like a medium to heavy English blend and told him specifically that I had heard good things about the Tavern. I also gave him the name of a couple of aromatics that sounded interesting from his collection. It sounds like he will normally go with your main choice and send you an ounce or two of that and then normally an ounce or two of the Bargain Blend.

I enjoyed the Tavern blend and will be ordering more soon. I plan on smoking it again over the weekend. The problem I'm finding is that I'm building up quite a collection at this point. I already have Squadron Leader, And So To Bed, Penzance, Larry's Blend, Northwoods and Frog Morton as regular additions to my cellar.


----------



## User Name

So is anyone actually ordering any tobacco from him or are we just eating up his free samples like Costco?


----------



## ProbateGeek

BrewShooter said:


> . . . The problem I'm finding is that I'm building up quite a collection at this point. I already have Squadron Leader, And So To Bed, Penzance, Larry's Blend, Northwoods and Frog Morton as regular additions to my cellar.


Jason, if this overly concerns you, I volunteer to help you get rid of that nasty Northwoods concoction. Anything for a brother!

p


----------



## ProbateGeek

User Name said:


> So is anyone actually ordering any tobacco from him or are we just eating up his free samples like Costco?


I think all but one or two of us have only made it through the freebies, but the 1776 Tavern is on my shopping list. Do we know from firsthand experience that any of the aromatics are worthwhile? I usually avoid them, but 4noggins makes a butterscotch "pipe dessert" known as Three Blind Moose that's making me think I need to explore more of the sweeter fruits of the leaf...


----------



## gahdzila

User Name said:


> So is anyone actually ordering any tobacco from him or are we just eating up his free samples like Costco?


LOL. He put me on his email list after sending me a sample. I got an email from him about some pipes on sale, and decided to snag one, along with some tobacco. His personal touch to our transaction has DEFINITELY made a repeat customer out of me. That, and the fact that I like Millionare enough that it's going to be in my rotation now.



Wallbright said:


> Sweet deal! I will be emailing them tomorrow. I am thinking either Millionaire Blend or 1776 Tavern. Do you only tell him one and he sometimes sends and extra or what?


I bet he would send you the one that you're interested in if you ask. If you want the Millionare, you can tell him Clifford from Louisiana told you about it (I'm sure he would remember me, I've made two purchases in the last couple of weeks) and that might help you out 

Actually had a bowl of Millionare yesterday. Great stuff!!!


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> I think all but one or two of us have only made it through the freebies, but the 1776 Tavern is on my shopping list. * Do we know from firsthand experience that any of the aromatics are worthwhile?* I usually avoid them, but 4noggins makes a butterscotch "pipe dessert" known as Three Blind Moose that's making me think I need to explore more of the sweeter fruits of the leaf...


I've smoked a few bowls of Sweet Briar now. I can tell you that it smells fantastic and the room note is amazing. To me, the flavor is rather mild, though. It's *ok*, I'm certainly not going to toss it, I'll smoke it, but I'll probably try a different one next time.

Klompen Kloggen sounds intriguing and got a couple of good reviews on tobaccoreviews.com....I might snag a bag of this next time I order something (unfortunately, I'm pretty well stocked ATM, so it might be a while).


----------



## quo155

Soon, about to order some 1776 Tavern from them..._I love their service!_


----------



## BrewShooter

User Name said:


> So is anyone actually ordering any tobacco from him or are we just eating up his free samples like Costco?


I'll be ordering Tavern at some point in the near future. Is that John C. Reilly?!?!?



ProbateGeek said:


> Jason, if this overly concerns you, I volunteer to help you get rid of that nasty Northwoods concoction. Anything for a brother!
> 
> p


You sir are quite the gentleman. I will take your offer under advisement and let you know at some undefined later date!


----------



## User Name

BrewShooter said:


> I'll be ordering Tavern at some point in the near future. Is that John C. Reilly?!?!?


yes.

Adult Swim : Ten Best Dr. Steve Brule Moments - Page 1


----------



## User Name

Just got this in today.










Along with a sample of Bargain Blend.

This is going in the meer tonight.


----------



## jfserama

Got my Hunnicut sample yesterday. It's really good, so I can see myself ordering from him soon.


----------



## Wallbright

Email sent today. I am excited.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

I wanted to add I received a sample of the double eagle, and a sample of the Bargain blend. Very fast and excellent service!


----------



## jsnake

Giving this a try. Decided to delve deeper into my pipe.


----------



## fwhittle

I finally tried the Country Club and the version of Bargain Blend I received, almost a Mexican Vanilla taste. Both are so similar I'm going to combine them into one blend. I've got 2 hrs every morning between getting the boys on the bus and getting ready for work, so I'll be having a bowl of Country Club and coffee for breakfast


----------



## JuanOrez

I got the 1776 Tavern blend as a sample and loved it. The price is a little steep but I'm always willing to support someone with the kind of customer service this company provides. I will be ordering bulk in the near future.

Cheers,


----------



## Wallbright

Got mine today.










Smells great!


----------



## Zogg

I got an email saying hes sending it out "with the next shipment of them" so ill be on the lookout


----------



## SFCCotton

Sent the email. Now just waiting! Thanks for the find!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wallbright said:


> Got mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smells great!


Tyler - let us know what you think of the Tavern. So far, I think 100% of our "reviews" have been very, very positive.

A sale on the stuff would be nice, though.


----------



## quo155

Any other thoughts on the "1776 Old Dominion" from you guys?


----------



## ProbateGeek

quo155 said:


> Any other thoughts on the "1776 Old Dominion" from you guys?


I have not tried it but here's my thought - it's described as a "light aromatic". When I'm in the mood for an aromatic, I would prefer a "heavy" aromatic.

So if anyone knows what a "heavy" aromatic might be, please clue me in.

:biggrin:


----------



## Nick S.

ProbateGeek said:


> So if anyone knows what a "heavy" aromatic might be, please clue me in.
> 
> :biggrin:


I know it isn't Sterling brand, and you may have already tried it, but if you haven't you must try the Boswell aromatics... they may be just what you are looking for...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nick S. said:


> I know it isn't Sterling brand, and you may have already tried it, but if you haven't you must try the Boswell aromatics... they may be just what you are looking for...


Thanks, Nick. I have not tried them yet, but they do sound very good. I've added a few to my 'buy' list.

p


----------



## sebast

I got a email from him... He got some 1776 in special 7oz for 20$ shipped. I pass the order for 7 oz will see if it's good


----------



## BrewShooter

sebast said:


> I got a email from him... He got some 1776 in special 7oz for 20$ shipped. I pass the order for 7 oz will see if it's good


Yeah, I think that's the Old Dominion, I got that email as well. Seems like a good deal. I liked the sample of the Tavern blend enough to order seven ounces of it. The shipment arrived tonight. I already know which pipe I'm smoking it in first!


----------



## jsnake

I got 2 very nice samples as well. I have yet to smoke them but they look and smell great. Will report back my opinion this weekend.


----------



## ProbateGeek

BrewShooter said:


> Yeah, I think that's the Old Dominion, I got that email as well. Seems like a good deal. I liked the sample of the Tavern blend enough to order seven ounces of it. The shipment arrived tonight. I already know which pipe I'm smoking it in first!


Nice - 7 ounces sounds about right for the Tavern. It's first on my "to buy" list when the . . . ahem . . . _time_ is right.


----------



## craig_o

I received some Tavern and loved it! I'm a long way from having a refined palate, but it's the best smoke I've had with coffee yet. Extremely smooth and mellow, but not at all bland.

I just ordered some more and some Dominion and Double Eagle. Jack's a great guy for doing this, and I'll be directing my business his direction frequently.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

I could use some free tobacco myself this captain black doesnt taste good.


----------



## craig_o

Give it a try. Jack is a class act.


----------



## craig_o

Opened a pack of Old Dominion about 5 minutes ago and I'm impressed. Well worth the special offer. I received some more of the Tavern as well, and I'll be trying to Double Eagle tonight.


----------



## Wallbright

ProbateGeek said:


> Tyler - let us know what you think of the Tavern. So far, I think 100% of our "reviews" have been very, very positive.
> 
> A sale on the stuff would be nice, though.


Sorry I did not see you posted this. I will try to smoke some this week and let you know how it is.


----------



## Nick S.

This is getting a lot of attention, and a lot of people seem to like the tobacco, so I just ordered a sample of Tavern, I guess I will see what it is all about... besides, who dosent want free tobacco?


----------



## Daytona955i

I got a sample of the Double Eagle. It's a really good smoke.


----------



## karatekyle

I got some of this about a year ago. He sent me USA blend, a peach aromatic. Ripped my throat to hell but I was probably overpuffing. Tasted good though.


----------



## anonobomber

Wow that guy's fast! Sent him an email Saturday asking for a sample of double eagle and it just showed up in the mail today. Smells really good. He also sent a sample of their 'bargain' pipe tobacco that they sell for $15 a pound. It smells pretty good too. I might try some out this weekend. Thanks for sharing this info on getting a sample!


----------



## gahdzila

Bumping this to the top since it fell to page 2!

Jack emailed me about a sale on 1776 Tavern, ~30% off of 7 ounces and free shipping. 7 ounces is a lot of baccy for a newbie like me to buy of a blend I haven't tried yet, but it seemed like a great deal and everyone here seems to love it so I bit. I'm smoking it now. Hmmm. It's pleasant enough, and seems to be getting better as I'm smoking it. Can't say I'm blown away, but the 7 ounces will surely be smoked :mrgreen:

While I was ordering, I also snagged some more Millionaire Blend (one of my current favorite smokes), and some American Patriot to try. WOW. I like American Patriot a LOT! I can definitely see more of this stuff in my future. Sweet tobacco with a hint of spice and enough nicotine to make it interesting.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

stoked said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just got two 3oz samples free in the mail from:
> 
> Tobaccos, pipe tobacco, tobacco blends
> 
> e-mail them (Jack) and you will get a sample of your choice and probably a sample of their Bargain Blend as well.
> 
> I got the Double Eagle and it's a nice chunky plug cut burley. I heard that 1776 Tavern is good and Chairman. Browse around and pick out a blend and then send in your e-mail.
> 
> You guys in the US will likely get your sample in 3 days - mine took a week (Canada).
> 
> Enjoy.


Just sent my request thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## anonobomber

I got the double eagle from him a couple weeks ago and tried it Wednesday night. It was tasty but it was too wet. I think next time I need to try the paper towel trick to dry it out a bit so it burns better. It probably doesn't help that my pipes are crappy. He sent it with a budget blend that I have not had the chance to try but I think I will this coming week.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I am a newbie to pipes but i always rub my baccy out at least a couple of hours before smoking!


----------



## cavendishfiend

Just sent in my e-mail request for some Double Eagle. Great find stoked, thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sent my e-mail request on a Saturday got a response today! I told them what i have tried and like i also told them i am a newbie to pipes! They are shipping me something i gotta say already i like this company i am impressed. Here is the fast and courteous response i got from them! No long waits no were tied up no we are working on it excuse! Just fast courteous service! They even ship before you pay! You gotta admit that kind of old time way is unheard of today! These guys get two thumbs up in my book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Thank you for your email. I am sending a sample of my Country Store Natural blend. I sincerely hope you enjoy it. If you would like to sample other of my blends you can order pocket pouches that contain two or two and a half ounces at reasonable prices. You can order by using this email, by phone (800) 891-7761, or order form. An invoice would be enclosed with your order and you can then pay with your personal check, money transfer or money order.
Happy smoking.

Jack Peterson
Sterling/1776 Tobacco Co
(800) 891-7761


----------



## gibson_es

Anyone know what company they use for shipping? UPS alwys gives mine to my neighbor, despite my venture to resolve the issue. So i ship all UPS orders to my moms or my mother in laws.


----------



## anonobomber

gibson_es said:


> Anyone know what company they use for shipping? UPS alwys gives mine to my neighbor, despite my venture to resolve the issue. So i ship all UPS orders to my moms or my mother in laws.


The samples I got were shipped USPS. You could always email the guy and ask...


----------



## gahdzila

gibson_es said:


> Anyone know what company they use for shipping? UPS alwys gives mine to my neighbor, despite my venture to resolve the issue. So i ship all UPS orders to my moms or my mother in laws.


Everything has been USPS for me. You could always just let him know your preference when you email him.


----------



## gibson_es

Thanks guys!

I know sometimes email responses can be slow, if the recipient is busy. I doubt they will ship any other way.


----------



## Staxed

I just got a sample of 1776 Old Dominion delivered today, came with a bag of the bargain blend as well, wasn't expecting that.

Haven't smoked it yet, but it smells delicious and can't wait to light it up later tonight. Only baccy's I've had were local shop aromatics for a few bucks an oz, so looking forward to something of higher quality (I assume).

Though, I'm secretly hoping I don't enjoy it...so I don't have to spend money on cigars AND pipes....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just got mine today Country Store with a bargain tag along as well!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Staxed said:


> I just got a sample of 1776 Old Dominion delivered today, came with a bag of the bargain blend as well, wasn't expecting that.
> 
> Haven't smoked it yet, but it smells delicious and can't wait to light it up later tonight. Only baccy's I've had were local shop aromatics for a few bucks an oz, so looking forward to something of higher quality (I assume).
> 
> *Though, I'm secretly hoping I don't enjoy it...so I don't have to spend money on cigars AND pipes*....


TOO LATE, Daniel. Too late...

p


----------



## Staxed

ProbateGeek said:


> TOO LATE, Daniel. Too late...
> 
> p


There's always hope!

(well, not really...but hey, it was a good attempt...lol)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gotta say the bargain tag along at $15 a pound was pretty darn good!
The Country store was not really me. I guess i will try a couple more ,great company you can order samples they even bill you later!
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## David_ESM

Double Eagle and some Bargain came in last night for me.


----------



## BrewShooter

ProbateGeek said:


> TOO LATE, Daniel. Too late...
> 
> p


Probate, you still rocking the Tavern blend? I had another bowl of it last night. Hadn't smoked any for a little while and forgot how much I enjoy it.


----------



## Voorhees

I got the Richmond Blend and some bargain blend in last friday. As everyone stated, its quite a bit for a sample. 8) 
I smoked a bowl of Richmond, that is a nice tobacco. My wife even liked the way it smelled.

-Jason


----------



## DoublePaw

Ordered mine, can't wait!


----------



## ProbateGeek

BrewShooter said:


> Probate, you still rocking the Tavern blend? I had another bowl of it last night. Hadn't smoked any for a little while and forgot how much I enjoy it.


Oh, no. Mine was gone a long time ago. It is on my
to-buy list though.


----------



## BrewShooter

ProbateGeek said:


> Oh, no. Mine was gone a long time ago. It is on my
> to-buy list though.


Yeah, it's good stuff.


----------



## pitt100

Mine came today. Old Dominion and Bargain. OD wasn't bad. Bargain wasn't bad either. 

Pitt


----------



## escher7

I just received my third (or fourth?) delivery from Jack at Sterling. He sends the tobacco with an invoice - that's trust. The guy is great. I buy in bulk from him and without a word of a lie, if you don't mind taking a chance on his tailings (which he charges $15/pound for) it is the best deal going. To buy the same amount in Canada would cost me around $250.00. Because I smoke non-stop when working on computer projects, I could not afford the pipe otherwise. Treat this guy properly and pay on time and don't take advantage of his trust. Delivery to Winnipeg took 9 days, and that is at Xmas! Have a good one. Rick


----------

